
Groupon Is Getting 79% Of U.S. Group-Buying Visits Vs. 8% For LivingSocial - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/hitwise-groupon-livingsocial/
======
anonymous246
Obvious rebuttal: Google vs. everybody else.

